# Rescue mousey vet conclusion



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok so took Mr Unamed Mouse (from yesterday) to the vets today. Also managed to get a proper look at the damage...it's is really bad!! He has really lost a lot of fur and skin on his back end.

So the vet said if he was human you would be considering skin grafts its that bad. She had given me a hibiscrub solution to do 1 part to 5 of water. And tomorrow am going to be picking up Baytril. She said one drop of Baytril. Am just checking with mousey people...does this sound right?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How on earth has he gotten in to that state?

I know I gave one drop to pebble on a bit of rich tea biscuit which he loved.
Not sure on the hib scrub though,hopefully zany will be able to answer this one.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought the damage looked like it was really bad hun, his poor testicles looked so sore. Hes a lot worse than Jiggy was and he took weeks to heal fully and lost part of his tail. I usually give baytril in water so I cant be certain on the dosage but one drop is probably not far off what it should be, I would smear it on his rump and let him lick it off, thats how a lot of people dose them. I hope this little guy is going to be ok, he really is a sweet boy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh no poor boy 
Would something like mankuna honey or aloe vera gel help with the healing at all?


It's a good job he could be picked up when he was then, I wonder if his old owner will be able to tell us what happened :confused1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Oh no poor boy
> Would something like mankuna honey or aloe vera gel help with the healing at all?
> 
> It's a good job he could be picked up when he was then, I wonder if his old owner will be able to tell us what happened :confused1:


She originally thought she had 3 females, the shop refused to take him back when she found out he was a male, having nowhere to seperate him she left him in with the "girls", till they started attacking him, I have a feeling they werent both female though, I think there was another male, the injuries are typical of male on male aggresion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> She originally thought she had 3 females, the shop refused to take him back when she found out he was a male, having nowhere to seperate him she left him in with the "girls", till they started attacking him, I have a feeling they werent both female though, I think there was another male, the injuries are typical of male on male aggresion.


I think you might be right then, hopefully she has had the remaining mice sexed so that she doesn't get any nasty surprises :confused1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I think you might be right then, hopefully she has had the remaining mice sexed so that she doesn't get any nasty surprises :confused1:


When I left her she had the two remaining "females" together and her other two males together in another tank, the one female that I saw was almost certainly pregnant though


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> When I left her she had the two remaining "females" together and her other two males together in another tank, the one female that I saw was almost certainly pregnant though


Oh  Poor girl


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yes he has come to us after being attacked by others. Yes I thought it was odd that females would attack so aggressively. I mean it might be possible if one is pregnant but the wounds are definitely surrounding the testicles! I mean I actually can see any at the moment...but he is toileting so am hoping there has been no lasting damage to his nether region! I think it is possible, and the previous owner is welcome to correct me, but I think what is likely is that this male has been taken out of the tank with the other males and put in with the females in an attempt to breed them, then possibly a few days later he has been put back in with the males and they simply didn't accept him. 

Anyways this is a new vets for me (having moved) and the first time I have had to go with injuries like this. So am just checking that this is right. The vetinary group has a few surgeries all quite local. I pass one on my bus journey to uni and it boasts of being a small animal vets, though this one didn't so am being a little cautious.

Oh yes she said with the hibiscrub I should dilute it and then dip his back end in...does this sound right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

niki87 said:


> Thanks everyone! Yes he has come to us after being attacked by others. Yes I thought it was odd that females would attack so aggressively. I mean it might be possible if one is pregnant but the wounds are definitely surrounding the testicles! I mean I actually can see any at the moment...but he is toileting so am hoping there has been no lasting damage to his nether region! I think it is possible, and the previous owner is welcome to correct me, but I think what is likely is that this male has been taken out of the tank with the other males and put in with the females in an attempt to breed them, then possibly a few days later he has been put back in with the males and they simply didn't accept him.
> 
> Anyways this is a new vets for me (having moved) and the first time I have had to go with injuries like this. So am just checking that this is right. The vetinary group has a few surgeries all quite local. I pass one on my bus journey to uni and it boasts of being a small animal vets, though this one didn't so am being a little cautious.
> 
> *Oh yes she said with the hibiscrub I should dilute it and then dip his back end in...does this sound right?*


Yep that sounds right


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yep that sounds right


Oh right excellent! I ight have found a good vets then


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no!!! Poor little thing is crawling with some form of lava...presumably mites!! When will his torment end!!!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh the poor little mousey 
I dread to think what would have happened if he went to someone else or was left where he was 
Just wondering why the person he came from didn't seek vet care for him.
I'm a paranoid animal mummy and as soon as mine even look a little under the weather I'm on the phone to the vets or rushing them in!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

You know what I don't care that the previous owner is a member here, I actually hope they see it 



LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Oh the poor little mousey
> I dread to think what would have happened if he went to someone else or was left where he was
> *Just wondering why the person he came from didn't seek vet care for him.*
> I'm a paranoid animal mummy and as soon as mine even look a little under the weather I'm on the phone to the vets or rushing them in!


Probably the age old excuse "He is 'just' a mouse" :thumbdown:
I'm glad he is receiving vet treatment now and has a home to go to but it is inexcusable the state the previous owner let him get into :incazzato:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You know what I don't care that the previous owner is a member here, I actually hope they see it
> 
> Probably the age old excuse "He is 'just' a mouse" :thumbdown:
> I'm glad he is receiving vet treatment now and has a home to go to but it is inexcusable the state the previous owner let him get into :incazzato:


Agreed. And he is crawling with something. So others probably are too, though I know he will be worse because he is poorly! He is such a brave little thing. I can't get over it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

niki87 said:


> Agreed. And he is crawling with something. So others probably are too, though I know he will be worse because he is poorly! He is such a brave little thing. I can't get over it.


It's amazing how resilient they are considering how tiny they are. You're right his injuries probably made him susceptible to the mites 

This lil guy deserves the life of Riley now bless him :001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> It's amazing how resilient they are considering how tiny they are. You're right his injuries probably made him susceptible to the mites
> 
> This lil guy deserves the life of Riley now bless him :001_wub:


I know...I am starting to become very attached!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I know...I am starting to become very attached!!


I became attached in the couple of hours I had him, it was on the tip of my tongue to say "dont come for him" . Do you think it could be little maggots? he has got open wounds


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I became attached in the couple of hours I had him, it was on the tip of my tongue to say "dont come for him" . Do you think it could be little maggots? he has got open wounds


Oh gosh really??????? How do you treat that?????


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Someone from here let him get into that state??????????? I'm actually speechless. I kind of thought if someone took the time to register here and post and read, that they would actually treat their animals well Obviously not. I hope his wounds heal quickly.The hibiscrub should definitely help with that. Also I know that Manuka honey is very good at dealing with nasty open wounds like that-when I had MRSA we used honey on the ulcers and it helped a lot.No idea what to suggest about whatever he's crawling with though. Such a sweet brave mousie. Well done you for rescuing him.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Oh gosh really??????? How do you treat that?????


I would think that removing any that you can see and cleaning the area with hibiscrub would be the way to remove them, anything harsher would be sore on his raw skin I would think. This little boy has all the healing thoughts that pf can muster coming his way though. It might be worth taking him back to show the vet though. You cant usually see mites clearly, the most you can see are specks, so actually seeing larva sounds like something different.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> I became attached in the couple of hours I had him, it was on the tip of my tongue to say "dont come for him" . Do you think it could be little maggots? he has got open wounds


I was just thinking the same thing 
I really really hope not. I've had rabbits brought in here (and the vets I used to volunteer at) with flystrike and it's horrendous.

Niki if it is maggots that means maggots may already be inside him.
The vet told me that they can climb up orifices (like the bottom hole) and then eat away at the inside and outside of an animal.

I would think treatment for that in a mouse would be pts 
But it depends how bad it is.

Keeping my fingers crossed that it is just mites.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

polishrose said:


> Someone from here let him get into that state??????????? I'm actually speechless. I kind of thought if someone took the time to register here and post and read, that they would actually treat their animals well Obviously not. I hope his wounds heal quickly.The hibiscrub should definitely help with that. Also I know that Manuka honey is very good at dealing with nasty open wounds like that-when I had MRSA we used honey on the ulcers and it helped a lot.No idea what to suggest about whatever he's crawling with though. Such a sweet brave mousie. Well done you for rescuing him.


Oh right thanks!! Will look into that honey! Some registered on here to rehome him!

I rang the vets about the wrigglers and the vets wants to see him again! Apparently he is the first small furry they have had at the clinic but they are being quite thorough.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts-let us know what the vet says.It's good that they're being thorough.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I was just thinking the same thing
> I really really hope not. I've had rabbits brought in here (and the vets I used to volunteer at) with flystrike and it's horrendous.
> 
> Niki if it is maggots that means maggots may already be inside him.
> ...


I never knew that, I have heard of fly strike but I could never understand why the owner didnt just pull the maggots off or why they didnt spot them sooner, if they are inside then that is obviously why.

I have to say the former owner is possibly being faced with at least one unplanned litter and I wouldnt like her to feel too worried to post for help with rehoming the babies so can we remember that when we post, however strongly we feel folks  Lets hope shes been well and truely put off breeding deliberately though, I know I found my two unexpected litters very stressful and a lot of hard work.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> I never knew that, I have heard of fly strike but I could never understand why the owner didnt just pull the maggots off or why they didnt spot them sooner, if they are inside then that is obviously why.
> 
> I have to say the former owner is possibly being faced with at least one unplanned litter and I wouldnt like her to feel too worried to post for help with rehoming the babies so can we remember that when we post, however strongly we feel folks  Lets hope shes been well and truely put off breeding deliberately though, I know I found my two unexpected litters very stressful and a lot of hard work.


Maggots either eat through the skin and burrow into the animal or go through an 'opening'
If you catch flystrike early the maggots can just be picked off and the area (usually the bottom/back) shaved and bathed.
Also the maggots are teeny tiny, I always assumed maggots were big and fat but when I first saw some they were really small at first so hard to spot unless you're really looking.
(this is what I've been told and experienced at the vets, I'm not a bunny expert though)

I hope the OP does continue to post here so everyone can help with the litters that will be on their way.

Sorry if I sounded harsh in any of my earlier posts. I'm sure a lot of us get emotional about animals and fly off the handle a little too quickly if we see any that are hurt. So apologies if I've said anything I shouldn't.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> I never knew that, I have heard of fly strike but I could never understand *why the owner didnt just pull the maggots off or why they didnt spot them sooner*, if they are inside then that is obviously why.
> 
> I have to say the former owner is possibly being faced with at least one unplanned litter and I wouldnt like her to feel too worried to post for help with rehoming the babies so can we remember that when we post, however strongly we feel folks  Lets hope shes been well and truely put off breeding deliberately though, I know I found my two unexpected litters very stressful and a lot of hard work.


Problem with things like flystrike is it can happen within a couple of hours, which is why it is so important to make sure they are clean and any wounds are treated. And to do as many bum checks as possible during the summer months, not to mention keeping on top of the local fly population.

I've known of some fab owners that have been unfortunate to have their rabbits come down with flystrike


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Nobody has said anything that I wouldnt expect hun, I was just wanting to point out that she might feel worried about coming back and she mentioned that the only other person who offered her a home intended to feed him to his ferret, I dont want her to feel pushed into that direction. Im almost certain that the female that she showed me was pregnant, she had about a week to go I would guess


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure the original owner would be welcomed back despite the goings on with the poorly mouse Gill.It's only fair to give out advice and help if we can offer it without it turning into a baptism of fire  it's for the mices benefit after all.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The crawlies weren't on the wounds btw...they were on the nape if his neck which is why I presumed mites. I have given him to hibiscrub baths today and actually can't see anything. Hopefully is just mites. And treatable.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed it is just mites.

To the person that gave the little mousey up...I hope you do post here again. Would be lovely to know when your female mouse has her babies.
Also there are plenty of us here who can rehome them for you or offer them permanent homes.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Off to the vets in a sec....dreading it actually. Really want to come back with Mr Mouse....I hope its not a PTS visit  Never hoped for mites more in my life!!! Positive vibes please!!!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Sending mega positive vibes for Mr Mousey.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Oh no poor little guy! This is so sad. How did it go at the vets? I hope it's just mites.
Edit: Just realized you haven't been yet, good luck I'll be thinking of you and the mouse.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay Mr Mousey is OK. Well he's not but its not maggots...it is mites. Not that we could see them lol! She hasn't given me any treatment for she said she doesn't want to overload him with chemicals. And I asked about painkiller and she said the same thing. As he is so active and eating and drinking she said it would be better to leave it. I hope this is right. 

But YAY!!!!! He is still very much alive.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How'd the vets go niki? 
Could it be lice? 

I know not to get on at the previous owner but why didn't they take the poor mouse to the vets themselves rather than off load it onto another person?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cross posts.
That's great news niki.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

woohoo that's great news 
Keep getting better little mouse!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks!! Actually there is a glimmer of hope too...the skin around the base of his back is darker and she said it already looks healthier.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Fantastic news hun, I clicked on here as soon as I came home and Im glad I did now


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Even though I have 4 little meeces Im not sure if they will take probiotic yoghurt like rats will but I guess it's worth a try to build up his immunity. Glad to hear he's looking like he's on the mend.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Even though I have 4 little meeces Im not sure if they will take probiotic yoghurt like rats will but I guess it's worth a try to build up his immunity. Glad to hear he's looking like he's on the mend.


Oh good idea...how much would you give to a mouse?

Oh that reminds me...I have been told to just drop the Baytril into his mouth...does this sound right? I mean I did it with my Roma (syrian) and she took it really well, but is he likely to regurgitate it straightaway?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Oh good idea...how much would you give to a mouse?
> 
> Oh that reminds me...I have been told to just drop the Baytril into his mouth...does this sound right? I mean I did it with my Roma (syrian) and she took it really well, but is he likely to regurgitate it straightaway?


Smear the baytril on his rump hun (not on the damaged bit), he will clean it off, its far kinder than dropping it into his mouth, or you could water it down a bit and soften a biscuit with it then let him eat the biscuit. I think it would be really hard to get it in his mouth forcibly without stressing him terribly.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Smear the baytril on his rump hun (not on the damaged bit), he will clean it off, its far kinder than dropping it into his mouth, or you could water it down a bit and soften a biscuit with it then let him eat the biscuit. I think it would be really hard to get it in his mouth forcibly without stressing him terribly.


Oops sorry you did say that!! And he will get enough of it to work?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Oops sorry you did say that!! And he will get enough of it to work?


They hate it on their fur hun, so he will clean it all off as soon as he can, its the way most of the people on the mouse forum do it


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Niki if he will eat a it of digestive biscuit or malt paste you could use that to dose his baytril - it's the only way mine will eat it  Did the vet tell you what concentration he gave you? If it's 2.5% concentration then I can tell you how much to dilute it by and how often to treat 

As for LavenderB's suggestion of prebiotic, yes, mice can have it (I've had to dose two of mine with it after stomach problems.) Most mice won't take it willing though (or at least the mice who need to eat it won't, if they don't need it they seem to love it, twisted little monsters!) so you might not be able to get him to eat much without syringing it. If he is too stressed out by that get a prebiotic strawberry drink or yoghurt and take a small amount (about half a teaspoon at the most) of the stuff then try to splodge it on his fur around his head area or any area he can reach easily that won't go near his wounds. If goes sticky quite quickly so they clean themselves a lot to get it off  And they will eat loads of it that way, mine "helped" me treat Chess so while he was getting it syringed into his mouth the others were pouring it into their food bowl and going for a bath  Strange meeces, but hey if it works we aren't going to complain!! 

You will need to wait until he is a lot better before you can use xeno on him to treat the mites - if it gets into the open wounds it can cause serious problems - so you will need to wait until it is fully healed but I'd recommend keeping him in a different room to your other mice and scrubbing your hands before going near them or you will end up with an epidemic of mites/lice (of which some can be seen, there are over a dozen types apparently and the bigger ones can be a booger to get rid of.) 

(And I got your PM, will answer it after I've had a shower - just finished cage cleaning and I'm smelling quite strongly of Eww de Mouse :lol: )


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Good to see all the tips here for getting the mice to take their meds. Handy for future reference.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They hate it on their fur hun, so he will clean it all off as soon as he can, its the way most of the people on the mouse forum do it


Thank you so much!!...again!!



zany_toon said:


> Niki if he will eat a it of digestive biscuit or malt paste you could use that to dose his baytril - it's the only way mine will eat it  Did the vet tell you what concentration he gave you? If it's 2.5% concentration then I can tell you how much to dilute it by and how often to treat
> 
> As for LavenderB's suggestion of prebiotic, yes, mice can have it (I've had to dose two of mine with it after stomach problems.) Most mice won't take it willing though (or at least the mice who need to eat it won't, if they don't need it they seem to love it, twisted little monsters!) so you might not be able to get him to eat much without syringing it. If he is too stressed out by that get a prebiotic strawberry drink or yoghurt and take a small amount (about half a teaspoon at the most) of the stuff then try to splodge it on his fur around his head area or any area he can reach easily that won't go near his wounds. If goes sticky quite quickly so they clean themselves a lot to get it off  And they will eat loads of it that way, mine "helped" me treat Chess so while he was getting it syringed into his mouth the others were pouring it into their food bowl and going for a bath  Strange meeces, but hey if it works we aren't going to complain!!
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much for the info!! And Lavenderb for the suggestion. Will get some tomorrow. Thank you everyone!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Niki wow hes turning out to be one famous expensive well traveled mouse!  glad hes doing well. 

I would recommend AviPro - probiotics that you mix into their water just check the bottles still working twice a day. 

I agree its not a good idea to try the effective spot on treatments for mites but I wonder if you could use Johnsons insecticidal shampoo, I dont know for sure that it says do not use on open wounds but its fairly mild and would just keep them in check until he's well and fit enough to take a drop of ivermectin spot on. 

I would think a little extra protein will help him heal


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The shampoos isn't as effective on all the types of mites, lice and ringworm that the spot ons are Emzybabe and can be a lot more stressful for a little mousie. Something that might work though is the Exner petguard (from zooplus) it's organic and chemical free. I've used it only a couple of times for a mouse with sensitive skin and is safe to be digested (not nice to do so but it won't hurt anyone.) I've been able to use it on a mouse that scratched his skin raw and have used it while my eczema was really bad so it might work (will warn you though that it does take a lot longer than a spot on but it might keep the mites from getting any worse until you can use it for him.) It isn't ideal but it does work. It has to be used everyday though and can be used on animals of any age.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

What about a tiny tiny dusting of the back of his neck with a few dots of diatamaceous earth. It's chemical free, made from naturallly occuring organisms. I'm talking about a tiny amount here though. Its used on other animals to aid the control of mites and fleas etc. It can also be ingested to help control intestinal parasites. Just thought it might not irritate the inflamed skin whilst its healing.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

How's he doing today?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Am going to leave the mite stuff at least for a few days, I just don't want to overload his little body. But will look into the chemical free stuff, and then in a few weeks will xeno him.

I was worried about him last night cos he was balled up in a tube, but this morning he is back to his normal gorgeous self. I gave him his first Baytril last night on a soggy biccie (tiny piece) only because I had just washed him. The biccie had gone. But this morning I smeared in on the side of his rump. So hopefully he got that...I dunno though.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Zany toon - yea I agree its not going to be anywhere near as effective as spot on treatments and TBH i wouldnt recommend it normally but in this instance it would help to keep them in check until hes healed. I cant see a little shampoo harming him if hes having a daily wash anyway, most animals with mites have scabby skin so the shampoo will be designed to use on sore and compromised animals.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How is the patient today Niki?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> How is the patient today Niki?


He is ok...though its looking raw again...but a little smaller. He seems ok though.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Sending more healing vibes My Mouseys way x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Also sending healing vibes.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm glad to hear his wounds are getting smaller  How is he coping with all the attention for the treatments?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I'm glad to hear his wounds are getting smaller  How is he coping with all the attention for the treatments?


He is surprisingly cuddly...he has a fondness of sleeves and hair!! Though he is getting clever...he runs when he thinks its bath time! I try to hide it but he is a clever boy!!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

How is the little guy doing today?

I know you must be getting so attatched to him Niki.....if you want to keep him dont feel you have to bring him to me....you're the one that is nursing him back to health


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> How is the little guy doing today?
> 
> I know you must be getting so attatched to him Niki.....if you want to keep him dont feel you have to bring him to me....you're the one that is nursing him back to health


PMed you Hun. He is OK. Though I think he is losing fur around the area. I don't know if it is dead...but I think he is going to lose more. I wish I had taken photos every day...it seemed to be getting better...but looks worse again. He has another vet appt on Monday. I am dreading that they will tell me I am being mean keeping him alive. So hope not.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you look at the thread I did for Jiggy hun, I know he wasnt anywhere near as badly injured as your little boy, but you will see that he lost a lot of fur at first and did seem to be worse before he got better. hes still not got full fur coverage of that area now but the skin has totally healed. Im hoping the same happens with your boy. By the way will you be naming him any time soon?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I hope it's good news on monday for your little mousey 
Please do let us know what you decide to name him....and remember to show us more piccies too!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks!! I am so pleased that we get to keep him...as is my OH! He has helped with all the bathing etc. He is not a mousey person but little un has taken his heart. Will probably let him name him.....as long as I approve of course!!

TDM thank you so much for that!! I was starting to panic but am not somewhat relieved again!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

TDM is right Niki, mice often lose fur in that area as it heals because the new skin isn't mature enough to have developed hair yet. A few of mine ended up with bad abscesses in that area (some sort of genetic condition that showed up on them all within a few weeks of one another) and it took a good few months for them to get hair there just because it had been so damaged. Even when it does eventually come in it can look fairly thin and patchy until the hair follicles are repaired. If he is hurting a little I'd definitely ask the vet for some painkillers for him, it could take the edge off of the pain and make him feel a lot more comfortable. If they will ask them to give you a tablet or something you can dose him with every day - a long term one sounds great but if it doesn't work you then can't try something else. How is he in himself??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just to add, mice can recover from some pretty horrendous skin injuries, I had a really bad problem with Seudag, he self harmed when he was stressed, he chewed away the skin from his front legs and scratched/chewed it right down his chest onto his stomach, so deeply that we think hes damaged the nerves in his bottom lip. I was within days of giving up with him he looked shocking then for some reason it stopped. He now has hair and new skin, its taken months but I have my Seudag back, so dont worry too much about how he looks, go more by his behaviour. Mice have amazing powers of recovery. To look at him now you would never know he had ever suffered injuries there.

Some pics to give you an idea how bad he was, these arent even at his worst.



































And once the skin started healing


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

And a couple of recent ones of him to prove they can recover


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am on my phone with no time at the moment so will reply properly later. But just wanted to thank zany and TDM for once again reassuring me!! I will fight for him as long as he keeps fighting.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

(stupid phone repeating posts!)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

it would be good to take some daily photos its so hard to tell if things are healing and things usually look worse before they get better. plenty of protein and vits should help him heal fast too.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

TDM...thank you for the photos of your gorgeous lad. That pink raw skin is what little un looks like. It seems to harden and redden a bit then go all pink and soft again! But hopefully it is working. I am still doing the hibiscrub twice a day...is this right...should I be doing it more? Less?



zany_toon said:


> TDM is right Niki, mice often lose fur in that area as it heals because the new skin isn't mature enough to have developed hair yet. A few of mine ended up with bad abscesses in that area (some sort of genetic condition that showed up on them all within a few weeks of one another) and it took a good few months for them to get hair there just because it had been so damaged. Even when it does eventually come in it can look fairly thin and patchy until the hair follicles are repaired. If he is hurting a little I'd definitely ask the vet for some painkillers for him, it could take the edge off of the pain and make him feel a lot more comfortable. If they will ask them to give you a tablet or something you can dose him with every day - a long term one sounds great but if it doesn't work you then can't try something else. How is he in himself??


Zany...once again thank you so much!! He doesn't seem to be going for the area anymore (there are no scratches etc) but when we do the bathing he does flinch. But he is eating, drinking and toileting fine. I am a little worried about under his tail, around his bum, because it looks a little split. Might try and get a pic to show you...I think that must hurt. But I did ask about painkiller and she said if seemed ok in himself she didn't want to risk putting more drugs into him. But I will ask about it tomorrow...now he is settled into meds she might be more willing.



emzybabe said:


> it would be good to take some daily photos its so hard to tell if things are healing and things usually look worse before they get better. plenty of protein and vits should help him heal fast too.


Do you mean vits supplement? And is that from the vets or is pet shop stuff OK?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you got any pictures of how he is now? if hes still got a lot of areas where skin hasnt formed I would still be tempted to bathe twice a day, if skin has formed then I would knock it down to once a day as there is less chance of infection once there is a barrier.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

with the hogs I'm using abidec 1 drop in about 200ml of water. I'm sure it would be fine for mice too but the pet shop stuff would also be fine. I'm sure youve got him on a super diet anyway so he wont need them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you got any pictures of how he is now? if hes still got a lot of areas where skin hasnt formed I would still be tempted to bathe twice a day, if skin has formed then I would knock it down to once a day as there is less chance of infection once there is a barrier.


If I can get photos uploaded I will show you...hopefully 5 mins or less.



emzybabe said:


> with the hogs I'm using abidec 1 drop in about 200ml of water. I'm sure it would be fine for mice too but the pet shop stuff would also be fine. I'm sure youve got him on a super diet anyway so he wont need them


Oh the children's vitamin stuff? Cool  thanks Hun!!


----------



## daysleeper (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok... not the best way to start a rep but here goes. I would just like to say that the "old owner" information is incorrect. I dont want to ruffle any feathers, or fur for that matter  but my friend is upset with how a lot of details haven.t been put up correctly. I have pointed out that no one would do this on purpose that it must bè some kind of mix up. So anyhow on the newest thread about this mouse we have sat down and listed what has been put down wrong and amended it. Thank you all for being interested in this little guy and wishing him well. I just dont want my friends to be made to sound like something which the arn.t.


----------

